# Duda sobre subwoofer doble bobina



## Guest (Ene 6, 2009)

que suena mas en un altavoz de doble bobina,poniendole a cada una 25w o poniendo en paralelo una de 50,es porque tengo un amplificador con tda7265 y quiero saber cual de las 2 cosas es mejor.


----------



## maxep (Ene 6, 2009)

es lo mismo ... si al fin la suma de 50w. se va amover exactamente igual


----------

